# BYH Animal Count - 856 Critters As of 2/16!



## SheepGirl (Feb 9, 2013)

Didn't know where else to put this...

but, please list how many BYH animals you have 

*You can include:*
012 ~ Livestock Guardian Dogs (only breeds 'known' as being LGDs...ie Great Pyrenees, Komondor, Anatolian, etc)
119 ~ Goats
306 ~ Sheep
073 ~ Horses/Mules/Donkeys
210 ~ Cattle
010 ~ Llamas/Alpacas
095 ~ Pigs
031 ~ Rabbits

856 = 2/16/13 BYH Animal Count

please no poultry

only post once--whenever your critter amount changes, please edit your post. all posts will be counted over every week to account for changes.

cumulative list of critters will be updated here on Post #1 every week.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 9, 2013)

5 sheep
1 rabbit


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 9, 2013)

Awesome idea Sheepgirl!! I had thought of something like this once but way decided against it. Glad someone else did it. 


6 Goats (4 Kikos and 2 Nigerian Dwarf Goats)
1 LGD (Anatolian Shepherd Dog)


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

The way I've seen it done before is... 

Post 1> 

  I have 1 sheep, 2 goats, 4 yaks.  7 total 

BYH total 7 


Post 2> 
 I have 27 chickens, 1 lgd, 3 horses   31 total 


BYH total 7 +31 = 38. 




Post 3> 

 I have 18 llama, 3 horses, 1 goat, 12 chickens   34 total 


BYH total 38+ 34 = 72 


 So each post keeps a running total. And if people sell off animals they can post 


 +3 sheep  - 12 goats 


BYH total 72 + 3 - 12 = 63


 Just a thought. Then you don't have to worry with keeping track of all of them.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 9, 2013)

39 sheep
2yaks....they count as cows right?


----------



## greenbean (Feb 9, 2013)

12 Rabbits (English Spot, American, Californian, New Zealand, Crosses)
1 Horse (Appendix QH)
4 Calves (Jersey)

Once the rest are here at my house, I'll list them!


----------



## EllieMay (Feb 9, 2013)

Currently have:

    11  sheep (Katahdins)
    3   LGDs (2 Kangals, 1 Grt Pyr)

14 total

(need more livestock)


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 9, 2013)

3 alpacas


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 9, 2013)

3 goats


----------



## woodsie (Feb 9, 2013)

2 Great Pyrs
4 Goats (2 AlpineX, 2 Reg Nubian)
7 Hair sheep (4mixed up ewes, 2 Dorper/St Croix, 1 Katadhin Ram)
3 Meat Rabbits (2 does, 1 Satin buck)


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 10, 2013)

50 sheep
4 llamas
4 steers
3 goats
3 mini horses
1 rabbit

65 total


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 10, 2013)

6 hair sheep
3 mini horses


----------



## cuteincamo (Feb 10, 2013)

10 pigs
1 llama
1 mini donkey
13 horses


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh fun! Thank goodness you said no poultry because I can't keep track of them!

25 horses
2 ponies
1 donkey
37 sheep
28 goats
2 pigs

_______
 95 Total


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

1 LGD
7 goats (3 pregnant)

*OTHER ANIMALS section:  3 cats---they are full time varmint patrol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 11, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> 2 dogs
> 3 cats
> 7 goats (3 pregnant)
> 
> ...


Pearce - Did you read the first post? 

Also for poultry...because we all have tons!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes Pearce as a teacher you should be ashamed of yourself.... failure to read and follow instructions.  
     Just kidding Pearce

but really... it would be 1 LGD and 7 goats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh, you all are silly   Of course I read the first post---just wasn't sure on the why but that makes sense that it was because there are too many birds to count for most people.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

1) Too many to count for most people
2) There isn't a poultry section on BYH


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

8 Hair sheep...and a lamb due next month.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 11, 2013)

62 Large Black, Tamworth and Hampshire pigs
35 Romney sheep
31 Galloway cattle
2 horses 

Horses are the only steady number around here


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 11, 2013)

4 goats (2 are bred, for kids in April)

Edited because my dog isn't a LGD


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 11, 2013)

2 Scottish Highlands
7 Rabbits (american blue and new zealand)
3 horses
3 mini horses
1 mini donkey
1 Great Pyr
4 Nubian goats plus 2 kids.


----------



## animalfarm (Feb 12, 2013)

4 horses

18 LB pigs

6 Jerseys + 1 Jersey/Black Angus calf
17 Belted Galloways
20 Black Angus
1   Black Angus/Beltie cross
3   Jersey / Beltie crosses

 #'s subject to change on an ongoing basis.


----------



## Sucker4critters (Feb 12, 2013)

3 horses: Arabian, Tennessee  Walker and Standard
1 llama recently saved from a bullet.
40 Black Angus heifers
Huskadore, Lab, Cats, 10 guineas and 20 chickens.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 12, 2013)

The count as of this evening is:

97 sheep (Dorpers)
4 goats
4 steers
2 LGDs


----------



## Cricket (Feb 12, 2013)

3 cattle (Jersey or Jersey crosses)
1 Quarterhorse
3 Tamworth/Berkshire pigs


----------



## Stormyknitter (Feb 12, 2013)

We have 6 cashmere goats (all for sale or will trade for Nigerians)
               1 Angora rabbit
               13 Chickens of various breeds, for eggs.

No Guardian animals, but we do have four dogs and four cats!

Carolle


----------



## neener92 (Feb 12, 2013)

This might be long..... 

70+ Angus and Angus cross cattle, and two family milk cows.
11 Sheep 10 due in March.
8 Boer and Boer cross goats with 9 kids.
2 Tennessee Walking Horses.
3 Donkeys.
2 LGD's Anatolian and Great Pyr.
4 Silver Fox rabbits.

That might be it.?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 16, 2013)

9 goats
2 Horses
1 Llama


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 16, 2013)

16 goats (2 pregnant)
2 + rabbits (there are babies in the fur, but have not looked at them yet)


----------



## Egg_Newton (Feb 16, 2013)

6-goats 
5-chickens
I like to keep it small and intimate


----------

